# Why I have been "away"



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have been away for a while. I have been busy with starting 2 new regions, a club and building a new loft. I bought a 10x13 building and refit it to house my rollers. I overspent my budget by a mere 115 bux. I was a long time planning and gathering materials. Thats how I managed to come in at $1115.00. I sure am enjoying it. Heres a few pics.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Loft!  Dave


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*more pics*




























These are from when I got started. I put 75 perches up on the wall for my flyers,then built the kitboxes around them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

super nice!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

REALLY BEAUTIFUL, Velo!! Thanks for posting!!

Now, let me see...I _think_ you live in TEXAS,  although I could be mistaken! 

I was born in San Antonio, even tho I live in AZ now! HOWDY!!

Please keep us updated on your "doins!"

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya think?

lol
v99


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

NICE!!! looks cozy already please keep us updated on progress.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Is this loft a combination of breeding loft and kitboxes?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Rod,
Yes it is. Three kit boxes 4x6x2 25 birds each. 12 breeder boxes right across the aisle. I have em open right now. Most of the breeders are from the same basic background. I am going to get the fronts on by the third round. Its kind of an experiment in natural selection. I havent found the exact right combinations trying to pair breeders,so I thought I would let the birds pick,run a couple of rounds and then pair them the way I like em. It`ll be interesting to see the outcome.

yits
kh


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I've read somewhere that pigeons can pick better than us. One of my breeder hen switched partner! What happened intrigues me. The hen loves to fly and the mate can't keep up. Then after they had their first round, my breeder hen decided to switched to another cock which is my second best flying cock. Now both are flying 1-2 hours together all the time. I find it very fascinating! Monogamy can be violated it seems.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I've read somewhere that pigeons can pick better than us. One of my breeder hen switched partner! What happened intrigues me. The hen loves to fly and the mate can't keep up. Then after they had their first round, my breeder hen decided to switched to another cock which is my second best flying cock. Now both are flying 1-2 hours together all the time. I find it very fascinating! Monogamy can be violated it seems.


I guess your hen ditch the cock that couldn't keep up with her.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Exactly! She ditched him! This is my second breeding hen that ditched their partner for a better partner.


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, is that sand on the bottom of your loft? Currently I have a ply floor.. not ideal is it?


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice, I would love to see more, you have done such a great job! I'm jealous!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow you have been a very busy man. Your loft is incredible. Enjoy


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Are you saying that you only spent what you went over on your budget $115.00 
The total looks like ten times that or more, probably a lot more. Do you have an aviary or fly-pen? Give more details I'm interested!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good! welcome back


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice loft! Wish i had the space(and moneyLOL) for a loft like that.

Thanks


----------

